# Garage Project



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

This will probably drag on for a few months, and if it is anything like the garden it could go on for years (garden is 2 years and counting)

We moved into the house in the mid 90's and it's a 1 owner from new house

The garage has always been used for cars, it's separate to the house and is 5x3mtr internal. Not huge but it's certainly useable.

Over time the floor has been green to match the strip on my Fiesta RS turbo and then it went grey when the TT arrived.

It's had a wooden bench but now has an old kitchen worktop, some Focus (remember them) cupboards and my tool cabinet from many years ago, the smaller one has been with me since my apprenticeship back in the 90's

I have started to paint the wall again Focus supplied the paint so my intentions were there many years ago.

Given I will be working on the garage and the garden progress will be slow

I have decided on porcelain tiles, white walls and replacing the worktop and cupboards

The bikes will move to the shed

The ceiling has 2 led lights, there is a third but it died and needs screwfix to replace it

The ceiling will be boarded and painted white and 10 additional spotlights fitted off a plug

There are some high spots on the floor which will need addressing before the floor goes down

So on with how it stands today























































You can see the test patch on the wall that was started many years ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

